# Vaporesso revenger kit



## Roodt (11/7/17)

Good day all

Just wondering when the local suppliers will stock the vaporesso revenger kit?

Looks like it will be a great mod...

http://www.vaporesso.com/kits-revenger-kit-vaporesso


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/17)

I have one leaving China today!


----------



## Roodt (11/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have one leaving China today!


You do know how to make everyone else on here very green hey uncle rob? I shall call dibs on it so long. 

What colour?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/17)

Roodt said:


> You do know how to make everyone else on here very green hey uncle rob? I shall call dibs on it so long.
> 
> What colour?



Blue... I love Blue! 

Vaporesso are sending it to me for review... been chatting to them and helping them understand the SA Market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (11/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Blue... I love Blue!
> 
> Vaporesso are sending it to me for review... been chatting to them and helping them understand the SA Market.


Sounds like a fun "job".

I also have my eye on the blue, specifically wanting to give the ceramic coil a try...

Will await the review

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/7/17)

Roodt said:


> Sounds like a fun "job".
> 
> I also have my eye on the blue, specifically wanting to give the ceramic coil a try...
> 
> Will await the review



@Roodt , I assume you saw Vape Club's announcement this morning?
Here is their thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapeclub-vaporesso-revenger-now-in-stock.t39770/

If you act quick you may be able to get it before Skipper Mr Fisher!
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Roodt (16/7/17)

Silver said:


> @Roodt , I assume you saw Vape Club's announcement this morning?
> Here is their thread:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapeclub-vaporesso-revenger-now-in-stock.t39770/
> 
> ...



Thank you @Silver i appreciate the heads up. Now to nag HRH for more vape gear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## allykhat (15/9/17)

For anyone interested, sorry to necro an older thread. 

I picked one of these up a week ago, in blue. Managed to get the US version with the 5ml tank from H2Vape in Durban. I upgraded from the Vaporesso Tarot Nano (gave to the GF) and all I can say is wow... I'm not the most experienced of vapers, but its a really awesome unit. I'm currently still using the pre-installed GT8 coil it came with on some CID and BlackoutIce so far. The flavor is great and it makes decent clouds too. The NRG tank is also compatible with the Smok TFV8 coils along with its own GT line of coils from Vaporesso.

The only fault I have is that the NRG tank it comes with uses a weird size tip and I'm having difficulty finding one that fits it properly.


----------

